# How to move from the US to Canada?



## Expat_US (Mar 28, 2011)

I recently wrote a post that was perhaps a bit too wordy and unclear so I'm using this new one to rewrite what my questions are in the hopes to clarify.

I want to start of with saying that I have exhausted all the immigration, visa, working, websites and have emailed countless numbers of people trying to find out exactly what needs to be done in order for me, a 22 year old American and a recent graduate with a BA in Anthropology and International Studies, to stay and work temporarily in Canada. I am looking into the BC area and want to study there eventually but am having trouble connecting all the information I have looked at together.

As far as I am aware, American citizens are legally allowed to stay in Canada for up to 6 months without a temporary resident visa. This of course is dependent on the customs officer whom you talk to on the day of arrival. One thing that I don't understand is how the officer decides whether you can stay up to 6 months or not. I assume you must prove to them that you have ties back in the US. Mainly what I want to know is how can I stay in Canada for 6 months and if it is possible for me to look for jobs and apply to schools during that period and apply for a working permit/other visas once I have been either accepted into university or have found employment.

My boyfriend is a UK citizen who is interested in moving there as well. He has the option for a "working holiday visa". This I believe you can receive once you are in Canada. However, he may be traveling to the US under the Visa Waiver Program. Will it be a problem for him to enter Canada from the United States?

I thank anyone reading this for your time. I really do appreciate it. The most I am hoping for is a response from someone who has some personal experience and can give me some advice.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Expat_US said:


> I recently wrote a post that was perhaps a bit too wordy and unclear so I'm using this new one to rewrite what my questions are in the hopes to clarify.
> 
> I want to start of with saying that I have exhausted all the immigration, visa, working, websites and have emailed countless numbers of people trying to find out exactly what needs to be done in order for me, a 22 year old American and a recent graduate with a BA in Anthropology and International Studies, to stay and work temporarily in Canada. I am looking into the BC area and want to study there eventually but am having trouble connecting all the information I have looked at together.
> 
> ...


A Canadian Immigration officer has the discretion as to how long you will be permitted to visit Canada but if you request 6 months it will probably be granted. You will not be allowed to work but you can certainly check out universities. ou can come here to study but as an International Student be prepared for high tuition fees.
Your boyfriens can apply for a one year working visa from BUNAC or IEC (International Experience Canada). He can come into Canada via the USA. Being on a working visa he may, while here, seek employment via a LMO (Labour Market Opinion) which, if granted, would give him a two-year working visa. During the two years he can seek more permanent status.


----------

